
Richard Feynman Didn’t Win a Nobel by Responding Promptly to E-mails - ColinWright
http://calnewport.com/blog/2014/04/20/richard-feynman-didnt-win-a-nobel-by-responding-promptly-to-e-mails/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=richard-feynman-didnt-win-a-nobel-by-responding-promptly-to-e-mails
======
ZenPro
I tried to advocate this approach in military intelligence for information
deep dives.

It didn't go down too well haha. Great interview though and I am glad my
thinking has been somewhat exonerated.

Much appreciated.

